# Buying a car from Al Aweer



## HarryUK

I'm tired of taking taxis and decided to buy a car, I went to al aweer car market but felt incredibly overwhelmed with the amount of cars and the lack of certainty. Has anyone had any experiences or recommendations?


----------



## Bigjimbo

Not really directly unfortunately but I do work for toyota now. Can i help?


----------



## HarryUK

Bigjimbo said:


> Not really directly unfortunately but I do work for toyota now. Can i help?


Looking for a SUV, but don't really know where to start.


----------



## buzz1for5

There is a site, autotrader , lots to see there


----------



## rsinner

I bought my car through Dubizzle, in case you are looking for suggestions to where to start looking. There are some excellent posts in the forum about buying cars. 

in case you are concerned about warranty issues, you may buy certified pre owned cars - most authorised dealers do it for their own brands (e.g. AGMC for BMW) or places like Automall (owned by Trading Enterprises, the Honda/Toyota dealer, but stocks used cars from all brands). Obviously there will be a premium over cars on dubizzle. 

Also, remember that if its too good to be true, it probably is. Check out this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/82210-cars-driving-questions.html and this very useful post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...210-cars-driving-questions-49.html#post921304 ). Please do search the forum for other threads.


----------



## HarryUK

rsinner said:


> I bought my car through Dubizzle, in case you are looking for suggestions to where to start looking. There are some excellent posts in the forum about buying cars.
> 
> in case you are concerned about warranty issues, you may buy certified pre owned cars - most authorised dealers do it for their own brands (e.g. AGMC for BMW) or places like Automall (owned by Trading Enterprises, the Honda/Toyota dealer, but stocks used cars from all brands). Obviously there will be a premium over cars on dubizzle.
> 
> 
> Fantastic, thank you so much!


----------



## alvin900

i am thinking of buying an audi. preferrably second hand. any advice?


----------



## saraswat

alvin900 said:


> i am thinking of buying an audi. preferrably second hand. any advice?


even though you find the price and condition suitable don't agree to anything before getting a full check-up done at the dealership. with certain brands (bmw, mercedes, audi etc) i would recommend going to the dealership and getting it a complete once-over, rather than going to a garage....


----------



## alvin900

saraswat said:


> even though you find the price and condition suitable don't agree to anything before getting a full check-up done at the dealership. with certain brands (bmw, mercedes, audi etc) i would recommend going to the dealership and getting it a complete once-over, rather than going to a garage....


sure. thanks for the great advice! i was thinking of an a4.


----------



## saraswat

alvin900 said:


> sure. thanks for the great advice! i was thinking of an a4.


if you spend enough time, you can find some crazy deals on used cars here.. the key is to look for expats who are on to their next adventure , usually the cars are in prime condition and everyone involved ends up happy..


----------



## alvin900

great advice. i am thinking of doing just that. been hunting around in dubizzle and viewed some cars. any advice on how i can contact or find these expats?


----------



## Mr Rossi

alvin900 said:


> great advice. i am thinking of doing just that. been hunting around in dubizzle and viewed some cars. any advice on how i can contact or find these expats?


Go to the top of a hill and light a big fire, someone at the top of another big hill will see this and light their fire for someone else far away to see and get the message.

Alternatively you can call the telephone number listed within the advert.


----------



## is200mine

Remember most Audis (esp. after 2010 models) come with 5 year/100,000 km free service and 3 year unlimited warranty. I think you have to pay a few hundred dirhams to transfer the warranty to your name though, but it is definitely worth buying a car on Dubizzle that has a warranty, free service.

VW come with at least a 3 year warranty (some do have 5 years, that is the first owner paid for it) and free servicing until 45,000 kms (so your 15k, 30k and 45k services are for free). 

Don't know what your budget is, but for around AED 100k you can get a low mileage, one year old Audi A4 or a VW Gti


----------



## alvin900

is200mine said:


> Remember most Audis (esp. after 2010 models) come with 5 year/100,000 km free service and 3 year unlimited warranty. I think you have to pay a few hundred dirhams to transfer the warranty to your name though, but it is definitely worth buying a car on Dubizzle that has a warranty, free service.
> 
> VW come with at least a 3 year warranty (some do have 5 years, that is the first owner paid for it) and free servicing until 45,000 kms (so your 15k, 30k and 45k services are for free).
> 
> Don't know what your budget is, but for around AED 100k you can get a low mileage, one year old Audi A4 or a VW Gti


nice advice.this is very useful. thanks. 100k falls within my budget.


----------



## alvin900

Mr Rossi said:


> Go to the top of a hill and light a big fire, someone at the top of another big hill will see this and light their fire for someone else far away to see and get the message.
> 
> Alternatively you can call the telephone number listed within the advert.


haha. interesting way of putting it. time to google "smoke signals" then.

yea i called but the cars i viewed and tested all doesnt sit quite well with me. i am trying to know the limitations of the warranty and existing trends here.


----------



## mohdg17

*al aweer website*



HarryUK said:


> I'm tired of taking taxis and decided to buy a car, I went to al aweer car market but felt incredibly overwhelmed with the amount of cars and the lack of certainty. Has anyone had any experiences or recommendations?


Hi, 

I found a website that has all the al aweer showrooms cars, if you google search AutoMarket you will find the site, quite helpful in finding cars i wish to purchase.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Stevesolar

mohdg17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found a website that has all the al aweer showrooms cars, if you google search AutoMarket you will find the site, quite helpful in finding cars i wish to purchase.
> 
> Hope that helps...


Great advice - nearly one year late!


----------

